# GPU-Z slows down computer on startup



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lately GPU-Z has been slowing down my PC on the splash screen . I am running HD4850 and HD 4870 in crossfire


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 24, 2008)

I get the same thing too, I think it is happening while reading clocks or CF detection.


----------

